
The Amp Hour #147 – Absorptive Augmented Actuality with Jeri Ellsworth - ChrisGammell
http://www.theamphour.com/the-amp-hour-147-absorptive-augmented-actuality/
======
unwind
For me, it would have been a more helpful title to actually name the former
employee (Jeri Ellsworth) since she happens to be quite a famous name at least
in some circles (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeri_Ellsworth>).

I was not aware of technical illusions or the castAR, looks very interesting.

------
ChrisGammell
Direct link to the audio in case the page craps out:
[http://traffic.libsyn.com/theamphour/TheAmpHour-147-Absorpti...](http://traffic.libsyn.com/theamphour/TheAmpHour-147-AbsorptiveAugmentedActuality.mp3)

~~~
ChrisGammell
I upped the server specs to try and handle more traffic now. Sorry, I make
electronics, my web skills are way behind (especially for the regulars around
here!)

------
deletes
I can't believe Gabe Newell let the fired employees use the AR technology they
where working on at Valve.

~~~
herge
If Valve thought that the technology had a future, they would have kept it or
spun it off.

What they did is much smarter. Either Ms. Ellsworth & co manage to make a
marketable product with the technology, and Valve can either buy them out
outright, or invest in them (because, hey, who is a better purchaser for your
company than the organization that sparked its creation in the first place?).
Or Ms. Ellsworth fails and Valve has no skin in the game. It is a much better
and a lot less riskier idea than letting the technology stagnate within Vale,
or throwing good money after bad.

~~~
deletes
Thank you for pointing that out. Also letting them go on a friendly note, will
guarantee in the future that they will join Valve and not some other group.

